# Columbia Tape Puller



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Ready for pre-order on Wednesday and ready to ship late next week.

thanks, Brad

www.csrbuilding.ca


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

right on Brian that will be my next order was gonna get a supertaper but now I can just go Columbia both my hurculies 42 60's are great can hardly wait to add to my Columbia set you guys rock over there tks again :thumbup:


----------

